# Komplettes Fischfangverbot im Hamburger Umland



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2021)

Warum setzen die auch Rebos in die Flüsse?


----------



## rippi (23. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Warum setzen die auch Rebos in die Flüsse?


Das ist durch die Propaganda des Niedrigadels verursacht, der bis heute die Existenz und folglich die fast vollständige Ausrottung durch den Niedrigadel von Salmo palus leugnet.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. November 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Um eine Ausbreitung in benachbarte Gewässer wie die Schwinge und die Elbe zu verhindern, forderte das Veterinäramt im Landkreis Stade alle Angler auf, keine Fische mehr zu fangen.


Verstehe diese Begründung für das Fangverbot nicht. Wenn ich in Aue oder Lühe eine Forelle fange, werde ich sie doch nicht an die Elbe transportieren und dort wieder freilassen ... oder stehe ich irgendwie vollständig auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## rippi (23. November 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Verstehe diese Begründung für das Fangverbot nicht. Wenn ich in Aue oder Lühe eine Forelle fange, werde ich sie doch nicht an die Elbe transportieren und dort wieder freilassen ... oder stehe ich irgendwie vollständig auf dem Schlauch?


Es geht darum, dass die Geräte die zum Fang benutzt werden, nicht auch einfach so für andere Gewässer verwendet werden. So könnte zum Beispiel ein nasser Kescher, mit dem im infizierten Gewässer A eine Regenbogenforelle gekeschert wurde, und später am Tag in Gewässer B verwendet wird, auch Gewässer B infizieren.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Geräte die zum Fang benutzt werden, nicht auch einfach so für andere Gewässer verwendet werden. So könnte zum Beispiel ein nasser Kescher, mit dem im infizierten Gewässer A eine Regenbogenforelle gekeschert wurde, und später am Tag in Gewässer B verwendet wird, auch Gewässer B infizieren.


Ok, das verstehe ich. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass sich die Krankheit auch über das Angelgerät verbreiten kann.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Geräte die zum Fang benutzt werden, nicht auch einfach so für andere Gewässer verwendet werden. So könnte zum Beispiel ein nasser Kescher, mit dem im infizierten Gewässer A eine Regenbogenforelle gekeschert wurde, und später am Tag in Gewässer B verwendet wird, auch Gewässer B infizieren.


Das heißt aber auch das ich nicht auf andere Fische angeln darf, weil mein Angelgerät die Krankheit übertragen könnte.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (23. November 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Um eine Ausbreitung in benachbarte Gewässer wie die Schwinge und die Elbe zu verhindern, forderte das Veterinäramt im Landkreis Stade alle Angler auf, keine Fische mehr zu fangen.


Das ganze macht ja Sinn   da Aue, Luhe und Schwinge in die Elbe münden, ich versuche noch zu verstehen was da ein Fangverbot bringt???
Kranke Fische dürften ohne Schwierigkeiten in die Elbe treiben... zumindest münden alle Flüße in die Elbe...


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber auch das ich nicht auf andere Fische angeln darf, weil mein Angelgerät die Krankheit übertragen könnte.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Steht aber doch in dem Artikel. 
Angelverbot auf alle Fisch Arten


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Steht aber doch in dem Artikel.
> Angelverbot auf alle Fisch Arten


Stimmt, es heißt nur allgemein "Fisch". Auch der NDR spricht von einem generellen Fangverbot: https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...und-Luehe-verhaengt,aktuelllueneburg6518.html

Und erstaunlich ausführlich berichtet die Hamburger Morgenpost über den Sachverhalt. https://www.mopo.de/im-norden/angler-verzweifelt-fangverbot-im-hamburger-umland/ 
Die Mopo erklärt auch den Hintergrund des Fangverbots: "Denn die Verbreitung des Virus geschehe auch über Boote und Angel-Werkzeug."


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. November 2021)

Erstens hab ich das alles am Montag hier schon gepostet (Streber, ich weiß  )
Und zur Verbreiterung über Gerät vs- Mündung in die Elbe....

Es könnte ja auch sein, dass jemand im Anschluss woanders angelt, als in der Elbe 
Von daher macht das schon Sinn.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2021)

Hallo,

 warum wohl ein Züchter aus Dänemark extra nach Deutschland fährt um dort kranke Regenbogenforellen in die Flüsse zu  setzen?

In Bundesländern wie NRW, Hessen etc. wäre m.W. sogar der Besatz mit gesunden ReBos verboten.


----------

